# A Guide to Boxing Gloves



## fightstuff (Aug 12, 2007)

Colour and the pattern design of a glove is really down to personal preference. The real question should be what oz and brand should I buy?
The weight of a boxing glove is measured in ounces. The range can be between 6oz to 18oz. However people will rarely go under an 8oz gloves or over a 16oz, so for the purpose of this post we will say the range is between 8oz to 16oz. I will now provide a synopsis of why you would choose a particular oz.
8oz and 10oz Gloves: These two ounces are the weight of a glove you would use if you went in for a professional fight. However some people will use these ounces for pad and bag work as opposed to use bag gloves. The reason why is that the added weight will build strength and punching power.
12oz Gloves: Generally these gloves are used for pad and bag work. They can also be used for light free sparring. No hard head shots.
14oz and 16oz Gloves: These two ounces are generally used for free sparring. The heavier the oz of gloves relates to how much padding is in the glove. It is important that you use at least a 14oz gloves when free sparring this is not only for your protection, but also your partners.
I would always recommend buying a branded name when it comes to boxing gloves. A good pair of boxing gloves can last you years. However a copied and unknown brands can be inferrer and only last a few months. I have seen copied and unknown branded gloves with the dye coming out after one training session and the leather splitting because its made of pvc. The main brands I would recommend are Fairtex, Twins and MTG.
Finally when wearing boxing gloves you should wear hand wraps to reduce injury.


----------



## Thai Boxer Briefs (Aug 14, 2007)

I use windy gear and I had heard that it was comparable to twins and fairtex, what does everyone else think?


----------



## fightstuff (Aug 25, 2007)

Windy was one of the first brands. Twins is actually a spin off from Windy. Twins, King, Raja and Windy are all owned by the same family. However Windy uses a lower grade leather than Twins, King and Raja. However their craftsman ship is still good. I prefer King myself.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got blitz brand gloves, and they're pretty durable so far, although I've never heard anyone else mention the name. 

On a side note, I think for pad work it's a pretty good idea to go barefisted or with wraps, if your training is more self-defense oriented. This will give you an idea of the speed and weight of your punches in a real situation, and there is almost none of the danger with focus pads that there is with the heavy bag of damaging your wrist.

what does everyone else think?


----------



## fightstuff (Aug 27, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> I've got blitz brand gloves, and they're pretty durable so far, although I've never heard anyone else mention the name.
> 
> On a side note, I think for pad work it's a pretty good idea to go barefisted or with wraps, if your training is more self-defense oriented. This will give you an idea of the speed and weight of your punches in a real situation, and there is almost none of the danger with focus pads that there is with the heavy bag of damaging your wrist.
> 
> what does everyone else think?



Blitz is one of the less known brands. I haven't used them personally. However I am dubious about the quality and craftsmanship from the photos I have seen of them. I am sure they are made in Pakistan, which means they cannot be compared with a glove from Thailand. The reason why is that Thailand uses a premium leather (Fairtex, Twins, King and Raja) and their craftsmanship is higher when compared to Pakistan.

Regarding pad work without gloves, I strongly advise against this even though I sometimes train without bag gloves. The reason why is if your technique is slightly off or your partner holds the pad slightly wrong you will damage your hand. Better to be safe then sorry because wrist and knuckle injuries take along time to heal. When I used to fight i would train with 18oz gloves. The reason why is that the extra weight builds up strength and stamina, so when you go to fight with an 8oz glove it feels like you are wearing not gloves. I found training like this increased my punching power, stamina and speed. I was also using hand weights when I was shadow boxing.


----------



## Flammie (Aug 28, 2007)

I got 14 oz Twins specials. Black edition. They are nice imo;p


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 28, 2007)

Personally, I'm partial to Ringside, with Everlast being a close second.  Just a matter of personal experience with other brands...


----------



## fightstuff (Aug 29, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Personally, I'm partial to Ringside, with Everlast being a close second.  Just a matter of personal experience with other brands...



Am I right by saying Ringside and Everlast are quite a commercial brand in the states with respect to their advertising/branding activities? How easy is it for you guys to get hold of Fairtex, Twins, King, Raja, Windy, Thaismai, Kombat and Tuff? The reason why I ask is that these are the authentic gloves in my eyes and specifically made for MT.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 29, 2007)

fightstuff said:


> Am I right by saying Ringside and Everlast are quite a commercial brand in the states with respect to their advertising/branding activities? How easy is it for you guys to get hold of Fairtex, Twins, King, Raja, Windy, Thaismai, Kombat and Tuff? The reason why I ask is that these are the authentic gloves in my eyes and specifically made for MT.


Any and all are fairly easily available in he US.  In fact, if you want to, you can definitely order Windy and some of the others from Ringside.  My first choice is typically Ringside, since I have the option of getting their stuff at wholesale rates.  

Any decent glove is sufficient; Ringside has simply impressed me with the consistency of their quality of their equipment, and their response to the rare problems.  But, as I said, it's a personal preference.  I'm personally fond of Ringside's IMF Tech line for students; I tend to use Everlast's hook & loop style 16 oz gloves for coaching and personal training because they're easier to take on & off without help than the Ringside.


----------



## jdawg101 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a couple of questions about boxing gloves for MT. 

1) Does it matter which brand I use for MT? I just bought 14 oz Everlast boxing gloves but was under the impression that I may have gotten the wrong kind. I read from somewhere that for MT these gloves need to be flexible and Twins and other Thailand brands are better. So did I get the wrong kind after all?


2) I also bought Everlast gel gloves to use instead of hand wraps, however, I'm having a hard time trying to fit them inside my boxing gloves. Is this how it's supposed to be?


Thanks for reading.


----------



## mini_dez (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never used everlast gloves but I'd imagine that they'll be fine for MT use.  I'm not sure what you mean about the flexibility, maybe harder to keep a good grip during the clinch if the gloves weren't designed with it in mind?  But to be honest, that's a struggle with any gloves at 14oz cos they're so big.
And when people use handwraps it's usually a struggle to get gloves on over them. It's meant to be a real tight fit as far as I know, keeps everything in place.  I've heard mixed reviews on the gel handwraps over traditional but if they're working for you then stick with them.


----------



## jdawg101 (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for your reply. i meant to say earlier when i said flexible, i meant being able to practice grappling it is part of  MT. it just seems that i can barely open my hand inside my glove, and thought that i may have gotten the wrong kind. but thanks again for your reply.


----------



## USP45CT (Nov 20, 2007)

For free sparring I have always used a 16oz everlast glove.  I'm not sure what other people have to say about these, but their quality has been great so far and I spar a good 3 days a week.  I picked them up at my local sporting goods store thinking they would just be cheap junkers, but darn if they haven't held up remarkably well.


----------



## Maddy Bee (May 30, 2021)

Hi everbody ☺️

I want to buy a new pair of boxing gloves. As, for the past few months, I had some wrist issues, I was considering the "Twins Boxing Gloves BGVL 6 MK Edition" to give my wrists some additional support. What are your thoughts on this model?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## jayoliver00 (Jun 8, 2021)

Everlast at the local sporting goods stores are usually low quality for under $40. You're better off getting something from Elite or Sanabul on Amazon for $20-25.  Everlast $80-100 are good but then, Twins or Fairtex at that price would be better.


----------

